# New car Recommendations



## ubereats2020 (Mar 27, 2020)

Brand recommendations for a new car?
needs to be very reliable, can survive yearly heavy snow and can easily live past 200k
Mostly interested in an SUV 
budget less than 25K
thanks


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

What you are looking for is far from what’s best to use for food delivery. You have a conflict in needs/wants.

new car = bad for food delivery 
SUV bad mpg for food delivery 
New SUV under 25k? Good luck


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

$25k = a very used full sized SUV


----------



## Air_Driver (Sep 19, 2018)

Seamus said:


> What you are looking for is far from what’s best to use for food delivery. You have a conflict in needs/wants.
> 
> new car = bad for food delivery
> SUV bad mpg for food delivery
> New SUV under 25k? Good luck


I’m new to all this. But why is a new car bad for food delivery? Obviously we make less money. But how much less?. On average


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Air_Driver said:


> I’m new to all this. But why is a new car bad for food delivery? Obviously we make less money. But how much less?. On average


Well for starters your costs are higher if you have a car payment and higher insurance.

Most importantly, insurance is a big issue for food delivery. Unless you have commercial insurance or a r/s add on that specifically covers food delivery also you are at risk if you bash up your car delivering food. UE has a $2500 deductible. GH and DD essentially offer no insurance. If you bang up your new car and your insurance company finds out you are delivering food your collision and comprehensive goes out the window and your stuck. 

The best way to deliver food is with a decent beater you can walk away from.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Just order a new


Teluride



And all your problems will be answered.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

ubereats2020 said:


> Brand recommendations for a new car?
> needs to be very reliable, can survive yearly heavy snow and can easily live past 200k
> Mostly interested in an SUV
> budget less than 25K
> thanks


New, that would put you in a Mitsubishi Outlander or Nissan Rogue, go check them out, if it is on the lot, you can wheel and deal about $25,000 from a $26,000 to $32,000 sticker price, if not head to the next dealer. Almost all vehicles will last over 200k, if you take care of them and keep up with proper maintenance... If you want to roll the dice whether it will last you can go with a Mazda CX-30, Kia Seltos, Honda HR-V or CR-V. Hyundai has a few in that price range, but may not hit that 200K

You can buy something American, the mark ups are greater, so you will have a little more room to deal, the more it costs, the more the mark up. A well equipped Dodge Journey or Chevy Equinox or Trailblazer. A Subaru Crosstrek or Forester will also be in that price range, it is reliable, but small for an SUV. Ford Bronco Sport might get to the 200K, but will Nickle and Dime you to death, most likely the trans will give out. The Toyota Rav4. Buick Encore or Jeep Compass is possible, but at that price will be kind of bare.

Mark up 17% to 37% Depending on options, hold back 7.5% (money paid by the manufacturer if the car is still on the lot after May), advertising allowance 2%, then the dealer has to pay about 1.3% in "floor plan" each month, just to keep the car on the lot or pay for it outright.

A lot to think about...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> If you bang up your new car and your insurance company finds out you are delivering food your collision and comprehensive goes out the window and your stuck.


If one has a new or even old car and they don't tell their insurance agent what they are doing, well they deserve exactly what happens.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Not the right year for car shopping bargains. Costs are as high as I have ever seen.

I bought both of my 19 Sorento's lightly used for under that.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I am assuming you want to buy a personal car, and not for rideshare.

Toyota 4Runner, the only real SUV in production. But you need to increase your budget, and it will be worth it. Instead of buying three fake SUVs that may or may not make it to 200k miles, why not buy a 4Runner that can make it to 600k miles! It has great resale value too. That 4.0 Litre V6 and the 5 speed automatic will not die before you die 😁


----------

